# OMG Not a CL funny



## fespo (Feb 23, 2015)

I found this tonight. I don't think this is funny at all, look how UNSAFE this install is plus the dry wood to right. Everywhere you look you find a problem. This is almost like a test to see how many safety hazards you can find

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/for/4903925503.html

*wood burning fireplace - $475 (glen park)*


























condition: excellent
size / dimensions: extremely heavy


I have a perfect working fireplace 4sale. Has vent blower's.

Call me show contact info --rich
It's getting COLD outside


----------



## Sleepy Callis (Feb 23, 2015)

That ad is probably the best decision he's made... I hope somebody buys the thing before the fool burns his house down


----------



## begreen (Feb 23, 2015)

I don't even want to see the chimney on this system. Hope he's not replacing this with another stove.


----------



## Simonkenton (Feb 24, 2015)

I like that solid oak hearth. I have seen some dumb ass stove installs but this one takes the cake.


----------



## huauqui (Feb 24, 2015)

I bet he doesn't even think its dangerous. I can't imagine anyone loading that and having coals fall out on the floor and continuing to burn in it.


----------



## HotCoals (Feb 24, 2015)

That stove looks just like my old BKK.


Though the ceramics are missing.


----------



## Plow Boy (Feb 24, 2015)

holy crap!


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 24, 2015)

"... has vent blower's"  

What, specifically, do the vent blowers have?  (I'm sorry, misuse of apostrophes really bothers me)

I find it funny in a "gallows humor" kind of way, but I blanche at what horror such an installation could set in motion.  (excuse me while I turn away and throw up).


----------



## tarzan (Feb 24, 2015)

Pretty cool. Fireplace in a box!

Humidifiers sold separately


----------



## edyit (Feb 24, 2015)

Sadly I've seen worse. Got a call for a frozen water line, get to the house and go inside to check out the line coming into the basement and there is a stove sitting on top of red bricks (1 high) sitting on carpet, single wall pipe going up then 90* through a window blocked off with what looked like aluminium flashing that comes in rolls. After we got the line thawed i told the owner they were gonna have worse problems than frozen pipes if they kept using that stove. I got that disgusted what do you know look.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Feb 24, 2015)

I love that foil tape, to bad its not rated for his flue temps


----------



## MishMouse (Feb 24, 2015)

I think the water on the stove is used to put out the spot fires.


----------



## littlericky (Feb 24, 2015)

Those people are NUTS! I couldn't even sleep at night knowing that mess was in my house. I'm really surprised that house is still there???


----------



## rideau (Feb 24, 2015)

Very sad. 

I hope there are no children in the house.

People can be so ignorant.  Many have no idea how or where vegetables grow, where meat comes from.  Likewise, they believe if you can buy it/heat with it, you don't need any knowledge or education to use it properly.  As we have all seen many times, same goes for chainsaws.  Buy it, use it, no special training necessary. 

The trend of rewarding everyone all the time from an early age, and protecting from failure or comparison or consequence does little to help.


----------



## bholler (Feb 24, 2015)

You guys would be amazed by what i see regularly people have no clue.  Even the worst setups posted here are pretty good in comparison but that one is pretty bad.




rideau said:


> The trend of rewarding everyone all the time from an early age, and protecting from failure or comparison or consequence does little to help.


It has nothing to do with that sorry i have seen many more horrible old setups than new ones.  Hell my house used to have a parlor stove in each main room on the first floor sitting on wood floors then bare pipe running up through the floors into the attic into chimneys built on wood platforms.  This setup was pretty common in this area.  People have always done stupid stuff it isn't generational


----------



## gzecc (Feb 24, 2015)

Look at the curtain to the left! Probably has to keep that wood next to the stove to dry out. Was probably only cut last week.


----------



## tarzan (Feb 24, 2015)

I keep coming back to this thread and looking at the pic of that stove running in the corner. How they got away with even one fire in that stove is beyond me. I truely hope they don't plan to replace it. It's like they were daring there house to burn.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 24, 2015)

Just can't fix stupid.


----------



## fespo (Feb 24, 2015)

I almost feeling like calling and asking about if he has any flue with it and ask what it looks like.


----------



## tarzan (Feb 24, 2015)

fespo said:


> I almost feeling like calling and asking about if he has any flue with it and ask what it looks like.



He will say, "nope, ain't been sick since I fired it up. House stayed to warm"


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 24, 2015)

Probably bought a box stove.


----------



## bholler (Feb 24, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Probably bought a box stove.


We acctually saw a similar install with a boxwood a couple years ago.  And they were pissed when we told them we wouldn't work on it the way it was


----------



## Simonkenton (Feb 25, 2015)

You might think that, the second time a spark landed on the oak floor, and the floor began to smolder, that he would have at least laid about 15 ceramic tile on the oak floor, to catch sparks. Or, perhaps, he might have laid down 8 or 10 solid bricks.
Nope.


----------



## drz1050 (Feb 25, 2015)

I see no problem here


----------

